# Have you ever played the Animal Forest games?



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2005)

I haven't played any of them.


----------



## Desertmonkeymanaz (Jun 23, 2005)

Neither have I. I want to though. I wonder how much a Japanese one costs...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 23, 2005)

No. I would like to try and get my hands on one, and compare the differences.


----------



## Desertmonkeymanaz (Jun 23, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> No. I would like to try and get my hands on one, and compare the differences.


 Yeah, that'd be interesting. I heard it's the same, just without some things, like pattern designing and stuff like that. I'm probably going to import one. I love importing Japanese games before they come out in the US.  :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 23, 2005)

Desertmonkeymanaz said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you import one?


----------



## Desertmonkeymanaz (Jun 23, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Desertmonkeymanaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can buy one off of a website that sells Japanese games to the US. But most of the time they're about $60.00.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 23, 2005)

Desertmonkeymanaz said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, that's not too bad. I'm guessing they cost that much because of shipping?


----------



## Mino (Jun 23, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I haven't played any of them.


 I've played it...  On an emulator...  >__>  <__<


----------



## Mino (Jun 23, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Desertmonkeymanaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought it had to do with the exchange rate...

And can you read Japanese?


----------



## THELINKMASTER2111 (Jun 24, 2005)

nope


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 24, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not yet.


----------



## Liquefy (Jun 28, 2005)

Doubutsu no Mori e+ (or Animal Forest e+) was released in Japan on June 27, 2003, nine months after Animal Crossing


----------



## Liquefy (Jun 28, 2005)

I bought my DnMe+ from www.toysnjoys.com.  I've also seen it at yesasia.com, play-asia.com, and on eBay.

I just bought Doubutsu no Mori + (Animal Forest +), the precursor to Anmal Crossing, off of eBay, though I haven't played it much, yet.


----------



## Mino (Jun 29, 2005)

If I could read Japanese, then I'd think about it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 29, 2005)

That sounds very cool, LIQUEFY!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 30, 2005)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> I bought my DnMe+ from www.toysnjoys.com.  I've also seen it at yesasia.com, play-asia.com, and on eBay.
> 
> I just bought Doubutsu no Mori + (Animal Forest +), the precursor to Anmal Crossing, off of eBay, though I haven't played it much, yet.


 you forgot to add in that you could go to nooks after hours and see him in his PJ's (<- only using that word because i have no idea how to spell the other one    			 ) yeah... if you added that, oops    			 but i read it, and i dont think you did.


yeah... how much did it cost?


----------



## Liquefy (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for catching that.  I think I paid around $70 for it; toysnjoys is out of Hawaii, though my game was shipped directly from Japan.

I just posted a FAQ at GameFAQs.  It might help the Japanese-challenged among us.


----------



## Liquefy (Sep 12, 2005)

I just posted another FAQ at GameFAQs, this one for Doubutsu no Mori +, the one that was released before AC:

DnM+ FAQ

The biggest difference is the holidays/events.


----------



## biffyboy (Sep 17, 2005)

I myself have played Doubutsu no Mori e+ (Animal Forest e+).

Hey, Liquefy!    			 I'll take a look at that FAQ in a sec...


----------



## helmsdeep (Oct 16, 2005)

No.  I don't understand japanese.  IT'S SO CONFUSING!!!      

So I haven't played them.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 17, 2005)

No I have never play Animal Forest.


----------



## Liquefy (Oct 24, 2005)

A FAQ for Doubutsu no Mori, for N64, has been posted:

DnM FAQ


----------

